# Doorway pull up bars



## stealthwolf

Has anyone bought one and found it useful? I’ve read reviews that range from unstable to damaging the door frame. 

I’m unlikely to go the gym for the rest of the year. I don’t have space for a proper pull up station or even a wall mounted version.


----------



## kingswood

a door frame wont be wide enough to fire off ur lats properley.

most parks have pull up bars now if theres one near you?!


----------



## stealthwolf

I should clarify. This is the sort of frame I was thinking of:
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/6180223

No park nearby that has a climbing frame. I want to add it to part of my workout. I have a bench and a set of adjustable dumbbells but I'm limited in what I can do for back workouts.


----------



## Ant71

I sent mine back and bought a proper one for the garage. I only weigh 150lbs too! Too much creaking going on.


----------



## WHIZZER

They work okish i wouldnt add weight for pullups but if you are doing own bodyweight and done weigh to much they serve a purpose


----------



## RaceGlazer

These must be the most oft-posted fail videos on YouTube...please send us yours if you get some


----------



## UkDetail2021

anyone tries a free standing pull up bar, I am worried about the integraty of my walls with a doorway one, plus I am a little overweight. I have seen a JX branded one that seems ok?

https://www.sports-supplements-compare.co.uk/jx-fitness-pull-up-bar-wall-mounted-chin-up-bar/


----------

